# April Photo Contest Run-off Poll



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Oooh, we get to vote again!!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

So funny...I think we are heading for another tie. Love all the photos. I think the photo contest brings out fun photos from our GR members.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

BayBeams said:


> So funny...I think we are heading for another tie. Love all the photos. I think the photo contest brings out fun photos from our GR members.


I so agree, I love seeing everyone's pictures, they're always GREAT and it's ALWAYS SO HARD TO CHOOSE ONE!


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

I think we have a winner. Congratulations, elly! PM coming your way.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Congrats Elly.


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Congratulations Elly.


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

Thank you!! He was a mucky pup wasnt he!! It was at a reunion of his litter and younger brothers and sisters and Mum! Our breeder shouted 'come on kids!' and ran to the waters edge and Chester and three others went in to the dirtiest ditch to be found! Then when he came out..as you can see, he rolled around in the leaves and twigs to just make sure there was as much dirt in his coat as possible!  Love him!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Congratulations Elly!? All the photos were great!


----------

